# Dragjet Karmann Ghia and '64 Impala



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Got these in the mail yesterday. The Karmann Ghia handles VERY well, and is a rocket sled with a JL chassis under it. The Impala is just a neat-looking cruiser...





































--rick


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Who is the manufacturer ???.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Christian Rolph, he sells them under the name Dragjet Bodies. His screen name on this board is Dragula. If you go to this thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=85754

and check the second post, that's him. His contact info is there. You can call him and he'll tell you whatever you need to know about his products...

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes indeedy--
That looks like a real wind-cheating body you got there. Very nice!. it looks so smooth and shiny--is that the resin or paint? Did you detail it out or is that the way it comes? Glass too! Bumpers? I've seen quite a few Ghia's sans the front one and I like it better without it.
The Chev is brilliant too. I don't know if it's your pics or the ride height or the wheel-base, but it looks weird in a really neat kinda' way. I can't describe it, but that pic does something for me.... I recently took stock of the projects I've started and have about seventy-five are in need of completion. I have to catch-up and finish some of these so I can join in the fun with some of the cottage-industry re-casts. I remember when there was only a couple of Guys doing recasts or modified re-molds. Now there's quite a few and some (like these) are very good.















Thank you for the pics. 
Cheers....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Boss, that's the finish of the resin. Christian has recently started using a new resin that is very tough AND gives a great shiny finish. The only detailing I did is the taillights on both cars and the side trim on the Ghia. The rest (bumpers, lights, etc.) is exactly the way I got them. Oh, and I glued the Lexan windows in.

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks good Rick! rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very cool. I've been eyeing the Karmann Ghia bodies on his ebat auctions. I emailed and asked him if they fit better on Aurora or JL chassis and he said Aurora so I held off. Looks like it fits perfect on the JL. Since running the JLs don't like the Aurora chassis that much. The JL chassis are awsome. I have to look again at the Karmann Ghia.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Be aware, he's right. It's an exact fit for Aurora, but I had to diddle with it to get the JL chassis to fit... I had to cut a little off the inside of the rear "bumper" where the corners of the chassis hit it, and I had to work the front for a little more clearance for the pickup shoes and the front axle. (This is a LWB car, believe it or not.) The rear screw hole lines up well, but the front is off, so my screw is in a little cockeyed. Had I just used an Aurora chassis, it would have lined up perfectly. It's usable with JL, but you have to work it a little.

--rick


----------

